

My Way into Clojure: Building a Card Game with Om – Part 1 - paul_railslove
http://www.railslove.com/stories/my-way-into-clojure-building-a-card-game-with-om-part-1

======
paul_railslove
In order to gain hands-on experiences with functional programming, I wrote an
HTML5 card game with Om, a “JavaScript MVC” written in ClojureScript. This
first post starts our journey travelling down the Clojure rabbit hole. I'll
share my experiences getting started with Clojure, introduce the language's
features and explain why its LISP syntax is a logical consequence of its deep
infatuation with simplicity.

